# White poop



## katiecrna (Dec 9, 2016)

Today while I was cleaning I noticed some poop that looks like there is a white chalky coating. Is this from too much calcium? Should I be worried?


----------



## JBun (Dec 9, 2016)

It looks like calcium residue from your buns urine. Some amount of chalky residue is normal in rabbit urine. It's when it is coming out thicker with a creamy or gritty texture, that it is a concern due to bladder sludge. If you aren't seeing patches of creamy/gritty urine or blood in the urine, I wouldn't think there was any cause for concern. If you're concerned about the amount of calcium residue in your buns urine, I would maybe try reducing the amount of high calcium foods being fed. If you are feeding alfalfa hay, I would definitely switch to a grass hay.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Uro_gen_diseases/generalities/Sludge.htm


----------



## katiecrna (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks. I've been weaning her off the alfalfa now I will just stop it. Thanks!


----------



## katiecrna (Dec 9, 2016)

Kale is also her favorite so I won't give that to her as much.


----------



## Aki (Dec 10, 2016)

I agree with what JBun said. When I feel like my rabbits had a bit too much of calcium I give a lot of leafy greens which are poor in calcium and rich in water for a few days to help to 'flush it out' (romaine lettuce, batavia, celery... Jerusalem artichoke and carrots - the roots! the tops are full of calcium - are also low on the calcium scale). If it's occasional, that there is nothing else than the white on the pellets and that she isn't straining to pee there is nothing to worry about.


----------

